# Guys that moron hacked my account!



## The REAL Lynx th (Oct 27, 2007)

The fucker hacked my account, now he is posting BS about me.
Don't listen to the crap he comes up with, none of it is true!


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 27, 2007)

no need to spam the news more though, just pm a mod or something


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 27, 2007)

I've notified the other mods that it's not you. Chill.


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 27, 2007)

None of it is true?

Hmm.

Explain this, my pretty.







This looks shopped. I can tell from the pixels, and from seeing quite a few shops in my time.


----------



## Nero (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(The REAL Lynx the Dark @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> The fucker hacked my account, now he is posting BS about me.
> Don't listen to the crap he comes up with, none of it is true!



How'd he hack your account? Did you send him your Account info or something?

Oh and by the way, "Lynx The Dark" is replying right now in this topic. I'm assuming he's the hacker.

~Nero


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 27, 2007)

No hacks, Lynx was just a dumbass. He gave out his password on LUElinks. Yes, to everyone. In public. It was the password to his AIM...and this.

Proof, etc.


From: Lynx the Dark | Posted: 10/27/2007 01:48:35 AM | Filter | Message Detail
no it was 12345678 and it's been that FOR YEARS now, like since 2003 or 2004


Yes, that's right, 12345678. Weep, rejoice!


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The REAL Lynx the Dark @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The fucker hacked my account, now he is posting BS about me.
> ...





His password was an very easy order of numbers.
Gave in a topic on a different forum


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 27, 2007)

That's so weird, because my password is the same thing, only with a 9 at the end.


----------



## Nero (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(EarthBound @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(The REAL Lynx the Dark @ Oct 26 2007 said:
> ...



Ah, excuse me. I didn't know that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now thats quite dumb.. Posting your password to everyone? What in the world caused you to do that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> That's so weird, because my password is the same thing, only with a 9 at the end.



Ha! Classic Cruddy. Always going for the the sarcastic joke. Good times. Nostalgia all around!


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 27, 2007)

LOL cruddy

I had time to change the password 2 times.Felt bad so i changed it back rofl.

GG


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, folks. CruddyBuddy now has control of the account. I will be making arrangements to transfer control to the original owner now.

EDIT: Or will I....?


----------



## EarthBound (Oct 27, 2007)

DUN DUN DUN


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 27, 2007)

The plot thickens!


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 27, 2007)

WHat the CRAP?! - CB


----------



## Nero (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice avatar and sig!

~Nero


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, someone will need to change the sig because Cruddy Buddy doesn't have teh control anymore. The account was suspended, I'm assuming to return control to the real Lynx.


----------



## Nero (Oct 27, 2007)

This topic is like a damn conspiracy. What's gonna happen to Lynx's account next?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero~: I'm out.. I'm really tired... See you all tommorow.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 27, 2007)

What's the motive? Is it just because he posted his password on another forum? kind of lame if so..also stupid of him to post it in the first place


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, but he's pretty much hated on the other forum. He's lucky I'm a member of that forum too so I can clarify this to the other mods later...


----------



## The REAL Lynx th (Oct 27, 2007)

The fucker hacked my account, now he is posting BS about me.
Don't listen to the crap he comes up with, none of it is true!


----------



## Flam9 (Oct 27, 2007)

Gaisuto.. a LLer? cool.


----------



## bluebright (Oct 27, 2007)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 27, 2007)

Lynx The Dark account is suspended until further notice.  I.E Until we sort out this mess.
What can be learned from this?  NEVER give out passwords, to 'friends' family, or RANDOM forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Lynx The Dark account is suspended until further notice.Â I.E Until we sort out this mess.
> What can be learned from this?Â NEVER give out passwords, to 'friends' family, or RANDOM forums
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is, that shouldn't be a lesson that anyone needs to learn, it's just common sense.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 27, 2007)

While Lynx is a complete utter and total idiot for giving out his password (and no-one's mentioned the context, why did he do that anyway?), was all the stuff that was done while in possesion of the account in terms of the content, length of the spam and continuing the spam posts even after the account takeover had been discovered really nessasary?


----------

